

Visualize your daily productivity - welder
https://wakatime.com/blog/5-visualize-your-daily-productivity

======
97-109-107
It's either something with me, or the wording feels off. When I landed on the
page, I caught the graph with the corner of my eye, I assumed it is a graph of
productivity and started reading from the top. The context of the message
feels just not on the right level - I assume that most visitors will
immediately grok what this graph is about, and instead of presenting more
context to - ex. how you measure it, how to get one for yourself, what is the
quantifiable bit behind it or where it falls short - I get a vague message
which explains to me when and how are time-series applicable to productivity
measurement - which, perhaps mistakenly, feels pretty obvious to me. Didn't
mean to sound harsh, I might actually try your service, but this message just
didn't cut it for me.

